# heidesee bottrop



## knorken-bert (4. Mai 2009)

ist jemand hier ausm verein av petri heil bottrop
der heidesee und heidhof befischt 


lg robert


----------



## lecker-Fisch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Hallo,
ich bin in diesem Verein.
Und beangle dann natürlich auch die beiden Seen.
Nur werde ich nicht mehr allzuoft dort anzutreffen sein,
weil ich vor kurzem aus Bottrop weg gezogen bin.

Gruss lecker-Fisch


----------



## H3ndrik (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

hmmm...ich hatte auch erst vor in diesen angelverein zu gehen doch mich haben die aufnamegebühren und jahresbeiträge abgeschreckt =(


----------



## Biest-Hexe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Also, an alle,

die Beiträge und Aufnahmegebühren des AV Petri Heil Bottrop sind eben nicht übermäßig hoch.

Die Aufnahmegebühr für Erwachsene beträgt zur Zeit 50 €, der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 120 €.

Wir haben keine Pflichtstunden!

Dafür dürfen aber auch 3 wirklich gute Gewässer, nämlich der Heidesee Kirchhellen, der Heidhofsee Kirchhellen und die Stadtteiche in Bottrop beangelt werden.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Gewässern verfügen der Heidesee und der Heidhofsee über erhebliche Aal- und Hechtbestände.

Auch Karpfen- und Schleienangler kommen hier nicht zu kurz.

Alles Easy?:vik:

Liebe Grüße
Biest


----------



## tealc77 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Ich bin auch seit 3 Tagen im Verein und werde wohl jetzt am Wochenende zum erstenmal an den Heidesee fahren. Freue mich schon und wünsche mir selbst viel Petri^^. Vielleicht treffe ich ja mal ein paar leute vom Board an einen der 3 Seen.
Gruss
Tealc aka Bodo


----------



## Eugene (3. August 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

An alle Mitglieder des Av Petri Heils!!!

Unser Vereinsinterne Forum findet ihr unter Angelfreunde-bottrop.de

Es wurden Stimmen laut, weil es zu wenig Infos für Mitglieder gibt.

Hier werdet ihr immer auf dem neusten Stand sein.

Viele Grüße vom Ö


----------



## YdeeS (4. August 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> hmmm...ich hatte auch erst vor in diesen angelverein zu gehen doch mich haben die aufnamegebühren und jahresbeiträge abgeschreckt =(






Biest-Hexe schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmegebühr für Erwachsene beträgt zur Zeit 50 €, der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 120 €.
> 
> Wir haben keine Pflichtstunden!



Was schreckt dich denn bei 50 € Aufnahmegebühr und 120€ Jahresbeitrag ab?
Ich glaube das ist bisher der günstigste Angelverein von dem ich je gehört habe.

Und nein ich bin kein Mitglied aus dem Verein, oder kenne ihn.


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Habe mir gerade mal die Bilder der Gewässer angeschaut. Das ist fast geschenkt.....sowas bei uns in der Nähe und ich wäre Glücklich.

Im Rhein-Main-Gebiet biste mal locker mit Aufnahmegebühren von 150-350€ dabei..... Gewässer sind meist 1-3 kleine Weiher mit max 1 Ha. Oder eine Kiesgrube. Zudem Fallen Pflichtstunden an und die Beiträge pendeln ebenfalls zw. 85-200€ im Jahr....
Von daher.... ist das für viele ein Traum ;D


----------



## YdeeS (4. August 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal die Bilder der Gewässer angeschaut. Das ist fast geschenkt.....sowas bei uns in der Nähe und ich wäre Glücklich.
> 
> Im Rhein-Main-Gebiet biste mal locker mit Aufnahmegebühren von 150-350€ dabei..... Gewässer sind meist 1-3 kleine Weiher mit max 1 Ha. Oder eine Kiesgrube. Zudem Fallen Pflichtstunden an und die Beiträge pendeln ebenfalls zw. 85-200€ im Jahr....
> Von daher.... ist das für viele ein Traum ;D



Kann ich nur unterschreiben !!!


----------



## Eugene (29. August 2011)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Hey Leute 
Ich bin seit Mai Mitglied.
War jetzt Schon bestimmt 15 mal angeln.
Alle 3 Gewässer sind super geil und fischreich.

Der Heidesee hat 50 ha, der Heidhofsee 10, und die Bottroper Stadtteiche so ca. 2,5.
Wenn ihr euch vllt überlegt in dem Verein beizutreten, wäre es zum Jahresanfang der beste Zeitpunkt.

Den 1. Vorsitzenden erreicht ihr unter:0204141010. Der Mann heißt Reinhardt Glovka.
Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen zum Verein habt, ruft ihn einfach mal an und erkundigt euch!!!

Wir haben auch für Mitgleider ein Vereinsinternes Forum!!! Da erfahrt ihr aktuelle News und geplante Veranstaltungen.
Beste Infos aus erster Hand.
Ich finde den Beitrag auch nicht zu übertrieben. Wenn man die Gewässer mal mit seinen eigenen Augen sieht, ist die Sache geritzt.
Und Optik ist nicht alles. Bin bis jetzt nur einmal von 15 mal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Das soll schon was heißen.

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören 

Gruß vom Ö


----------



## KarpfenHunter9 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Petri!

Weiß jemand wo ich eine 
(Angelkarte) oder einen 
(Fischereipass) bekomme?

Gruß KarpfenHunter9


----------



## Biest-Hexe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: heidesee bottrop*

Gastkarten werden für den Heidesee nur ausgegeben, wenn Du zusammen mit einem Vereinsmitglied angeln gehst. Diese gibt es dann beim 1. Vorsitzenden...oder Du wirst Mitglied im Verein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9070 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

